# All right, I give up....yo BedlamBully!



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

I did not wanna take this to the forum. I may get banned for this, I hope not, but I don't know what else to do. 

You've told me three times that the collar I paid you for over two months ago would be done by such and such time, but I never got it. The first time you told me on 4-11 it would be done that Monday, the second time was on 4-19 when you said you'd ship it that week, the third time was on 4-27 when you said it'd be done soon. 4-27 was the last time I heard from you. I PMed you on 5-16 to see when you figured it'd be done...got no response. I tried PMing you again on 5-26 only to find that your PM was now blocked so I instead left a message on your profile page...no response. I e-mailed you on 5-30...no response. I know you've been on here, according to dates of activity listed on your profile page, since I PMed you and since I left the message on your profile page and e-mailed you. My husband found this out and got pissed figuring I was being screwed over and reported things to PayPal on 6-1. PayPal contacted you and gave you 10 days to respond back to them, which you did not do. The last time you were on here, according to the date on your profile page was 6-11...10 days after PayPal contacted you. I get an e-mail from PayPal today saying that they decided in my favor, but weren't able to recover my funds from your account. WTF is going on?!

I've been very nice about all this. I figured since you seemed nice, you did nice work and other people seemed satisfied, that I'd give someone on this forum my business. Thanks loads Christy...my husband lost his job recently thanks to being injured on the job and having the nerve to hire a lawyer, we're now going through a Comp. case where the insurance co. is trying to starve us out 'cause they refuse to pay for anything until a judge tells them to, but that takes going to court first, which isn't until September, I have no freakin' medical insurance since he lost his job, a kid to support, my husband's very expensive medication to pay for, and my grooming business isn't pulling in much of shit for a profit lately thanks to the lovely economy we have now...yipee, just what I needed, to now be screwed out of $39.00 on a damn collar.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

damn thats sum itsh ....


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Always be carefull who you deal with,just because someone post on a similar forum does not make them trust worthy or decent,a word to the wise would be going to a reputable colar maker with refrences or asking around the site for a trust worthy colar co.
Sorry that you got burned that sucks>


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

According to bedlam that collar was sent a month ago...........


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

give her a chance to respond again. christy has been very good to deal with in the past and has had no complaints till now


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

redog said:


> give her a chance to respond again. christy has been very good to deal with in the past and has had no complaints till now


she seems like cool peeps to me man, but blocking PMs? Come on now, thats a pretty obvious sign.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> she seems like cool peeps to me man, but blocking PMs? Come on now, thats a pretty obvious sign.


Her box might have been full, I would give her a chance to sort it out. I rarely notice how many pms I have, and have filled my box on other forums.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Her box might have been full, I would give her a chance to sort it out. I rarely notice how many pms I have, and have filled my box on other forums.


lol u know what i just looked and my box is pretty full lol. lookie i posted before thinking... hope you guys dont bash me

Bleu Clair... Have you ever ordered anything online? Ever had problems? 99.9 percent of the time it's the carrier. I'm sure she did send it out.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> lol u know what i just looked and my box is pretty full lol. lookie i posted before thinking... hope you guys dont bash me
> 
> Bleu Clair... Have you ever ordered anything online? Ever had problems? 99.9 percent of the time it's the carrier. I'm sure she did send it out.


Agreed the USPS is the worst!!!


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

cane76 said:


> Always be carefull who you deal with,just because someone post on a similar forum does not make them trust worthy or decent,a word to the wise would be going to a reputable colar maker with refrences or asking around the site for a trust worthy colar co.
> Sorry that you got burned that sucks>


I'm hoping that I didn't get burned and it was just a huge misunderstanding. We'll see. Thanks though. 



american_pit13 said:


> According to bedlam that collar was sent a month ago...........


I never got it and she never contacted me to see if I received it. I've been e-mailing her through the e-mail she lists on sites she and I are on (plus that's the e-mail she had listed on PayPal) telling her I haven't gotten it and she hasn't responded. I PMed her here 5-16 asking when the collar would be ready. I left a message on her profile 5-26 asking when it would be ready. I've emailed her since then too. She didn't respond back to PayPal either when they tried contacting her...they gave her 10 days to contact them. All she would've had to do was provide PayPal with a tracking number and according to them she didn't respond.



redog said:


> give her a chance to respond again. christy has been very good to deal with in the past and has had no complaints till now


I will. That's the part I was stumped on...I've never heard anyone say anything bad about her.



StaffyDaddy said:


> she seems like cool peeps to me man, but blocking PMs? Come on now, thats a pretty obvious sign.


She didn't block her PMs from me I found out...something else happened with them. I didn't know whether she had blocked me or not...all I knew was that it wouldn't let me PM her so I was blocked from PMing her.



FloorCandy said:


> Her box might have been full, I would give her a chance to sort it out. I rarely notice how many pms I have, and have filled my box on other forums.


I will give her a chance to sort things out ...that's why I posted all this. I was hoping we could get all this sorted out. I couldn't get a response back from her any other way so I figured I'd try posting about it.

It's been over a month since I heard from her and I hadn't received the collar yet so I didn't know what to think. All we knew to do was contact PayPal since they were who we went through and I've tried contacting her the best I can. When I didn't hear back from her despite numerous attempts to contact her and she didn't respond back to PayPal, I figured I'd been had. You have to understand, I don't know her personally so when you've tried contacting someone to get no response for over a month and PayPal couldn't get a response after 10 days, it leads you to think that the worst has happened and you've just been screwed out of your money.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> lol u know what i just looked and my box is pretty full lol. lookie i posted before thinking... hope you guys dont bash me
> 
> Bleu Clair... Have you ever ordered anything online? Ever had problems? 99.9 percent of the time it's the carrier. I'm sure she did send it out.


Yep, I've ordered off line, but haven't had any problems as of yet. Things could've gotten screwed up with the carrier. I just didn't know what to do 'cause according to PayPal there was no response so I couldn't get a tracking number.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> According to bedlam that collar was sent a month ago...........


Could you ask her to post on this thread please or e-mail me? Can she give me the tracking number so I can see what the carrier has done with it? Or could you ask her to contact PayPal and give them the tracking number? She has my home address...I can't give my phone # out over the internet, but she can call information and get my #, it's not unlisted...is there any way she could call me? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Gosh I hope you get your collar soon. 

Come on Bedlam answer the lady.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

nope shesnot cooperating! she sent me a pm on the other site saying you never paid and that she sent the collar a month ago. I want you to send me verification of payment before I make my move


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

That is so not true...I did pay her for the collar and she didn't send it. I don't want any of the members thinking I'm trying to pull a fast one and I'm a liar so I'm posting my PM from her to me saying she got the payment. I'm not very good with computers so forgive me if I don't do it well, lol. I'm going to go to my e-mail and copy off of there to post here too. I'm Tammy BTW.

04-06-2009, 10:29 AM 

04-06-2009, 10:29 AM 
BedlamBully
GoPitbull Contributor

BedlamBully's Avatar


Join Date: Jun 2008
Location: Boise, ID
Posts: 2,970
2x Dog of the Month 1x Donated to Thors Big hearts fund
BedlamBully has a reputation beyond reputeBedlamBully has a reputation beyond reputeBedlamBully has a reputation beyond reputeBedlamBully has a reputation beyond repute
BedlamBully has a reputation beyond reputeBedlamBully has a reputation beyond reputeBedlamBully has a reputation beyond reputeBedlamBully has a reputation beyond repute
Send a message via MSN to BedlamBully Send a message via Yahoo to BedlamBully

Re: Hi
Yeah got the money in, I have one collar infront of you then I will get yours put together and sent out asap!

Quote:
Originally Posted by Bleu Clair
Got everything all set with your payment through paypal. I'm sorry, I haven't been checking my email 'cause I've been crazy busy and just noticed tonight that you were requesting payment. Thank you so much for your patience with all this and for making us a collar. I really appreciate it and can't wait 'till it comes in!

Tammy
__________________
Silly Boy! Pits are for Chicks.
BedlamBully is offline Report Private Message Forward Message

I'm going to go get my e-mails.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

*PayPal is working on the site right now so I can't get in for my receipt, but I will post that up as soon as I can....meanwhile, here's the info. on our claim against her:*
From: 
[email protected]
The above "From:" address may be forged.
Save Address Reminder 
To: *Sorry, has my e-mail address here*
Subject: Claim Received: Case ID - PP-716-974-023
Date: Monday, June 1, 2009 9:11:52 PM [View Source]

Dear ALLAN STEWART, *My husband*

Thank you for contacting PayPal. We have begun our investigation of the
following transaction:

-----------------------------------
Transaction details
-----------------------------------

Seller's Name: Christy Crandall
Seller's Email: [email protected]
Seller's Transaction ID: 7AP20768SY3925908

Transaction Date: Apr 5, 2009
Transaction Amount: -$39.00 USD
Your Transaction ID: 55R7155068255504F
Case Number: PP-716-974-023

Buyer's Transaction ID: 55R7155068255504F

You can review these transaction details in your PayPal account at any time:

*Had to remove this link, as it goes to my account*

We will make every effort to resolve this claim within 30 days, although we
may require additional time to complete our investigation.

-----------------------------------
What to do next
-----------------------------------

Your participation is essential to the investigation, and it is important
that you reply to our requests for information within the specified
timeframe. Failure to do so will result in cancellation of the claim, and
you will lose the possibility of a refund.

Our investigation will be made on a best-effort basis and PayPal cannot
guarantee funds recovery. For more information about how PayPal
investigates complaints, please review the User Agreement.

Sincerely,

PayPal

*Here's the decision on the claim against her:*

From: 
[email protected]
The above "From:" address may be forged.
Save Address Reminder 
To: 
Subject: Resolution of Buyer Complaint Case # PP-716-974-023
Date: Friday, June 12, 2009 9:12:48 PM [View Source]

Hello ALLAN STEWART,

After careful review, we have concluded our investigation of the Buyer
Complaint described below.

We have decided in your favor, however, we were unable to recover any funds
from the seller's account. As stated in the PayPal User Agreement, recovery
of funds associated with a Buyer Complaint cannot be guaranteed.

Please know that we will make our best effort to recover the funds in
question if they become available in the seller's account in the future and
will take appropriate action against the seller. Such action may include
issuing a warning, a temporary restriction, or terminating the account.
Keep in mind that PayPal uses a number of factors to determine when to take
action, including member complaints. Due to privacy laws, we cannot discuss
the details of any action taken. We hope you understand our policy and that
it assures you that you are safe using PayPal.

-----------------------------------
Transaction Details
-----------------------------------

Seller's Name: Christy Crandall
Seller's Email: [email protected]
Seller's Transaction ID: 7AP20768SY3925908

Transaction Date: Apr 5, 2009
Transaction Amount: -$39.00 USD
Your Transaction ID: 55R7155068255504F
Case Number: PP-716-974-023

Buyer's Transaction ID: 55R7155068255504F

Note: is financially responsible for ALLAN STEWART's account and is
responding on ALLAN STEWART's behalf regarding any issues with this
transaction.

-----------------------------------
What to Do Next
-----------------------------------

This case is now closed. No further action is required by you at this time.

-----------------------------------
Other Details
-----------------------------------

To make sure future transactions proceed smoothly, we suggest you visit the
PayPal site and click the Security Center link located at the bottom of any
page. There you will find tips on how to avoid fraudulent sellers in the
"Fraud Prevention Tips for Buyers" section.

Thanks,

PayPal
Protection Services Department

Please do not reply to this email. This mailbox is not monitored and you
will not receive a response. For assistance, log in to your PayPal account
and click the Help link in the top right corner of any PayPal page.

BCP-716-974-023:R2:USD39.00:06/01/2009:55R7155068255504F

----------------------------------------------------------------

PayPal Email ID PP805

*Her account has been frozen because of this. PayPal doesn't freeze a seller's account if the buyer has not paid the seller.*


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

*Alright, finally got into PayPal, lol. Here's my proof:*
PayPal
Search PayPal Search

* Log Out
* Help
* Security Center

* My Account
* Send Money
* Request Money
* Merchant Services
* Products & Services
* Shopping

Transaction Details

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #55R7155068255504F)

Original Transaction
Date Type Status Details Amount
Apr. 5, 2009 Payment To Christy Crandall Completed ... -$39.00 USD

Related Transaction
Date Type Status Details Amount
Apr. 5, 2009 Add Funds from a Bank Account Completed Details $39.00 USD

Sent to: 
Christy Crandall 
Email: 
[email protected]

Amount sent: 
-$39.00 USD
Fee amount: 
$0.00 USD
Net amount: 
-$39.00 USD

Date: 
Apr. 5, 2009
Time: 
20:36:36 PDT
Status: 
Completed

Subject: 
Christy Crandall
Shipping Address: 
ALLAN STEWART
*Deleted my address, but left Hubby's name*

Funding Type: 
Instant Transfer
Funding Source: 
$39.00 USD - *Sorry, has the name of my bank here*
Back Up Funding Source: 
Visa Card XXXX-XXXX-XXXX- *deleted this 'cause it has the last 4 digits of my Visa*

* About Us
* Contact Us
* Legal Agreements
* Privacy
 * Fees
* Site Feedback Site Feedback

Copyright © 1999-2009 PayPal. All rights reserved.
Information about FDIC pass-through insurance


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

How unfortunate. I hope everything works out for you Bleu!!


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

mygirlmaile said:


> How unfortunate. I hope everything works out for you Bleu!!


Thank you!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ya she'd send a collar out without recieving money,ya,shaaa!
And if she was inoccent then why not defend herself,no wounder she dosent post here anymore.
Isnt she the same girl that had a bunch of bullies intill she was convinced by threads that they "wernt" the ultimate apbt,then unloaded her beloved bullie on some **** and started buying the precieved "show and go" line of dogs and started her own pseudo kennel the "stock yard".
Ya she sounds like someone i would trust.NOT!!!!!
she couldnt even stay true to her own dog.


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

Doesn't she go by a few other screen names?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

you could always join mypitbullpro.com and take it up with her on there...

im not bashing anyone but after all this evidence is presented...it seems fishy.


i messaged her on myspace and she said "just another reason not to post. i heard about it. and i did send it out. she didnt even pay full price"


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

wow..that sucks blu that this happen. sorry..she seemd pretty nice from what i've heard on here...i can't belive she would do that, maybe that's why she hasn't been on in a while. uh...still fact remains, she should have the balls to step it up and at lest acknowledge you.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> you could always join mypitbullpro.com and take it up with her on there...
> 
> im not bashing anyone but after all this evidence is presented...it seems fishy.
> 
> i messaged her on myspace and she said "just another reason not to post. i heard about it. and i did send it out. she didnt even pay full price"


*Hmm, that's strange she says I didn't pay full price. She PMed me saying she wanted $39 ($35 for the collar and $4 S/H and my PayPal receipt above says I paid her $39. * *Here's her PM to me about it:*

03-27-2009, 09:23 PM 
BedlamBully
GoPitbull Contributor

BedlamBully's Avatar

Join Date: Jun 2008
Location: Boise, ID
Posts: 2,970

Re: Hi
Okay you are looking at $35 for that collar and it will be $4.00 shipping.
What color do you want the leather and how wide? anyting from 1''-2'' and inbetween

Quote:
Originally Posted by Bleu Clair
No need to apologize, it's the same way with me lately too.

Cool, glad that's doable.

How much will it be in total so I can get things going with paypal?

Oh yeah, I live *(sorry, has part of my address here)* if you need to figure up shipping.
__________________
Silly Boy! Pits are for Chicks.



chic4pits said:


> wow..that sucks blu that this happen. sorry..she seemd pretty nice from what i've heard on here...i can't belive she would do that, maybe that's why she hasn't been on in a while. uh...still fact remains, she should have the balls to step it up and at lest acknowledge you.


Thanks.  I wish she would acknowledge me, but I've heard nothing so far. She claimed to someone else that she's e-mailed me about this and I haven't heard anything yet (need to check my e-mail in a minute though...checked it a little while ago and nothing from her was on there). She also claimed she had a receipt, but yet couldn't produce it.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> you could always join mypitbullpro.com and take it up with her on there...
> 
> im not bashing anyone but after all this evidence is presented...it seems fishy.
> 
> i messaged her on myspace and she said "just another reason not to post. i heard about it. and i did send it out. she didnt even pay full price"


Sorry for the double post. Forgot to say this...I might join mypitbullpro and try to take it up with her there, thanks for suggesting that ...don't know that she'll respond though. She's had every opportunity to respond here, but hasn't. I don't want to bring drama to a lot of forums about all this though (I have a friend who brought this to light on another forum as well), but I do want my money back so I may just sign up over there.

Anyway, what's fishier is that it's kinda crazy that she told Dave I didn't pay her at all and then tells you didn't pay full price.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Bleu Clair said:


> Sorry for the double post. Forgot to say this...I might join mypitbullpro and try to take it up with her there, thanks for suggesting that ...don't know that she'll respond though. She's had every opportunity to respond here, but hasn't. I don't want to bring drama to a lot of forums about all this though (I have a friend who brought this to light on another forum as well), but I do want my money back so I may just sign up over there.
> 
> Anyway, what's fishier is that it's kinda crazy that she told Dave I didn't pay her at all and then tells you didn't pay full price.


mypitbullpro is an awesome site too. alot of good people over there and infinity is doing an amazing job with that site.
IMO i would join every site that she is known to be on and bring it to everyones attention so that this doesnt happen to someone else. keep going site to site and chase her off, shes either going to have to stop going on these sites or speak up.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i was actually planning on getting my boys collars and harness' from her too, but now i think im going to go else where.
damn... i really liked her stuff too... :/


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> i was actually planning on getting my boys collars and harness' from her too, but now i think im going to go else where.
> damn... i really liked her stuff too... :/


yeah i second that i was waiting til chino got a little older so i wouldnt have to buy multiple collars but after reading that and her not saying anything to prove her point... f**K that!!

what really blew my mind is she came off really knowledgeable to me and then I read what cane76 said... About dumping dogs which she thought were "ultimate apbts" lol I guess we all have to learn but you gotta be an a**hole to just give up dogs because you found out you were wrong IMO


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> what really blew my mind is she came off really knowledgeable to me and then I read what cane76 said... About dumping dogs which she thought were "ultimate apbts" lol I guess we all have to learn but you gotta be an a**hole to just give up dogs because you found out you were wrong IMO


:goodpost: yeah, I had the same impression but dumping dogs??? Nasty, nasty piece of work!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> yeah i second that i was waiting til chino got a little older so i wouldnt have to buy multiple collars but after reading that and her not saying anything to prove her point... f**K that!!
> 
> what really blew my mind is she came off really knowledgeable to me and then I read what cane76 said... About dumping dogs which she thought were "ultimate apbts" lol I guess we all have to learn but you gotta be an a**hole to just give up dogs because you found out you were wrong IMO


i bought nismo thinking he didnt have any other breeds mixed in with him but then when i went back to get his sister i saw the parents.... but i would never even think of getting rid of him under any circumstances. that right there makes me loose any respect for anyone. thats f'd up, anyone that does that deserves to get hit by a bus


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

how ...why??! i just dont understand, why would you give up an animal (s) that think you hung the moon just cuz they weren't pure bred...makes no sense. 
still tho, she has had time to respond ...she just looks guilty ...she wont even take a stand for herself? maybe cuz she feels guilty for something?..i mean if anyone on here is wrong about her she NEEDS to please speak up, b/c ppl like that doesn't need to be on our site. JMO.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

The sad thing is.. This is all over 40 bucks. I mean come on, if theres an honest mistake, all of us being human, would understand. but the fact that this has been going on since april... It just doesn't make you look good Christy. If the buyer can provide proof of purchase through paypal, but you can't provide proof of shipment, why not make things right?

I mean 40 bones... How low can you stoop?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

The dog was a blue am bully named "sway".
weighed about 50pds.
Its in the search engine.
jUST did a search,it was two american bully's,lugz and sway.
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/9212-whos-left.html
They say in the post[other members],"guess you'll have to change your screen name now",since she dumped the bully's for show and go dogs,lol.too funny....


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

this makes me sad!
i liked bedlambully, she seemed nice. and i love combat, i think he's beautious....

but wow, bleu, that super duper sucks! i'm glad i haven't gotten stiffed on anything and then totally blown off. that seems pretty rotten, and yes, all over 40 dollars! how absurd! just give the money back or send the friggin collar! oh wait, she probably didn't make it???!?!?! wow.

i am pretty much blown away, and also pretty blown away that after bleu posted the receipts and stuff that none of the staff and administrators had anything to say about it.....

ah well.
good luck bleu!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I have no idea what is going on but I don't bash people for changing their yards. I have had many dogs come and go from my yard cause they were not what I wanted in my program or they did not develop right for the show ring or track. I use to raise amstaffs myself and then found that apbt's are more of my taste. I wouldnt bash someone for what they choose to do with their dogs as long as the dogs are healthy and in good homes. 

The collar on the other hand I don't know anything about it. I know she doesnt come on this forum much anymore she stays over on mypitbullpro.com. I can not think to the life of me why it takes that long to make or send a collar I know mine arent as fancy as hers but they take me no more than a week at the most to get one out two weeks if im really behind.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

People with two apbt type dogs dont have yards,they have "*PET'S"*.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

everybody starts somewhere I started off with one amstaff then got more then I went to apbts. I started off with one apbt that didnt work out then i gotta another now I have 2 amstaffs left and 7 apbts. APBT yards dont start out with a crap load of dogs they grow over time and change to what their owners like of the breed. Which hopely turns out to be whats good for the breed but not always. If the dogs are bought for show and pull then they are not pets they are working stock then its up to the owner to make them the best of what they can be. Combat is my dog Remi's brother He is not bred to be a pet he was bred to be a working dog.


----------



## mrchatnjack (Dec 10, 2008)

Need a collar? Nobody beats *Stillwater Kennel Supply* when it comes to craftsmanship, quality, pricing, shipping and customer service.

Stillwater Kennel Supply --​


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well if you are so interested in selling working stock then you'd think as the breeder of such stock you'd select working homes,proven working homes.
As for the dog,even if parents are out of proven working stock that dosent mean the dog is of working type untill it proves itself to be such.
And finally,every tom dick and harry wants there own yard,so what.
I' dont have to give anyone respect that is trying to be the next breeder of the apbt in the middle of a overpopulation epidimic,it show's dispespect for the breed and a blatant disregard for the dogs.
First prove yourself with a working dog before you start your own wanna be,pseudo kennel out of your back yard,one unproven dog to base a whole kennel around,ya right.
or better yet keep buying up am bullys and blue line dogs intill one finally works,sounds great,i sure would like a dog from that breeder,roflmao!!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

look im not trying to start shit im just saying everyone has to start in this breed somewhere and you dont have to tell me about working stock I have gotten rid of several dogs cause they didnt prove them selves. Thats what I was saying you dont buy a working dog unless you plan to do something with it. Of coarse that doesnt mean it will but if sold to someone that doesnt plan to do show and pull you will never know. You dont have to tell me anything about this breed believe me I already know I do have my own yard and I very very rarely breed unless its for myself I will be doing my own breedings soon and quite a few of them but not for the public. A APBT owner and kennels choice is their choice and no you dont have to like it but you should respect all apbt owners wether what they do is wrong or not like I said everybody starts somewhere and its not always the right road to be done but most that start going to shows start meeting people that will open their eyes to a whole new world and that is what ends up making the owner and kennel better the understanding of the breed to its real aspect which most apbt owners will never understand. If you dont respect the average apbt owner enough to help educate them and to learn more your self from their mistakes then this breed is doomed with out the slips and falls of others this breed will never live up to what it once was and will fall in the depths of those that hate it the most to its extintion.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

It like I said before I dont know whats going on with the whole thing its none of my business but everybody on here knows that I have respect for all APBT owners weather right or wrong cause my saying as never changed. education education education. You can not educate or learn if you do not respect your average APBT owner its called a self destructive path its something you have to learn in the dog world its self not on the internet. I have learned that you will meet many many people that you like and many many people that you dont like but even though you dont like them you will learn to have respect for them all for their falls make you stronger and their rises make you stronger too. they educate you in the same way that you educate them


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Alot of truth in that post.
But i just wish people would do there research,go to show's pull's or sch clubs,whatever your pleasure, and find out what it is you want to do,before just starting a kennel that isnt really a kennel just a name for a kennel that only exsists in your head.
Either way getting rid of pet dogs[am bully's] for a working type dog,or show dog is irresponsable,like a spoiled rich girl going through dogs like a pair of shoes.
Hopefully your right and the pup you sold does some good for your sake and your kennels.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

mrchatnjack said:


> Need a collar? Nobody beats *Stillwater Kennel Supply* when it comes to craftsmanship, quality, pricing, shipping and customer service.
> 
> Stillwater Kennel Supply --​


i love stillwater stuff! i have bought several things from them and the prices are cheap and quality. have ordered mulitple times and not yet once had a bad experience.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

wasnt my pup it was another kennel's litter of pups and I support that kennel cause their dogs do awesome things and have proven their selves on the track but i have one off that litter myself and know the dog was bred for working not to be a pet that was all i was saying and I understand what you are saying Im am just saying it doesnt always work that way. See when I started I had never heard of gopitbull or any other forum I had to learn the hard way and I learned from the dog world it self. Going to shows is how I learned what the breed was really about my education came from dog men them selves not from a forum we all start somewhere whether it is the right way or the wrong way and I have respect for all bad or good its how I learn. Sorry if it came across wrong


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

mrchatnjack said:


> Need a collar? Nobody beats *Stillwater Kennel Supply* when it comes to craftsmanship, quality, pricing, shipping and customer service.
> 
> Stillwater Kennel Supply --​


I agree 100%

And thank's Redog for putting this back up, members need to know whats going on


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

all I ask is that we stay on the original topic.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

thats how it should be dave. It is a matter of business


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

The collar has been found and I'll let Bleu Clair post it up, shes been told the thread is reopened


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you for opening this back up.  This is gonna be a long post, lol. Here's what went down. I had PMed a friend of mine on another forum and told her about all of this nonsense with the collar. She took all of my info. and went over to gamedog and posted it up as a warning to everyone over there about Christy and buying collars off of her. Christy responded to that thread saying that I hadn't paid her for the collar and that she had shipped it to me. She posted up documentation from PayPal saying that my payment to her was pending. The documentation was no where near as long or detailed as the emails that were posted up proving that I had paid her, had filed a claim against her when I didn't get the collar and PayPal had decided the claim in my favor, but couldn't retrieve my funds 'cause it wasn't in her account (she pulled it out). Yes, my payment to her was pending in the beginning, as the funds had to be transferred from my bank to PayPal...that was it. The only thing that was left pending was her refund to me. Her short post of her documentation from PayPal didn't have the full details that PayPal provides so I was very suspicious. I called PayPal again and they confirmed that her account was frozen because of not sending me the collar and not being able to retrieve my funds. She stated that she had emailed me and she hadn't. She posted up a receipt saying that this receipt was from her private tracking co. (Northwestern Tracking) proving she sent me the collar. The receipt looked just like a USPS receipt to me (only altered). I was asked to join up over at gamedog to hash this out with her one on one so I did. My husband found a copy of what a USPS receipt would look like and my friend had posted it up to compare it to Christy's receipt. Christy claimed that, that receipt she posted up was not a USPS receipt. The receipt my friend posted up and the receipt Christy posted up were both marked as PS Form 3811, which *is* a USPS receipt (PS means postal service). The receipts were a tad different up in the upper right hand corner, but otherwise they were exactly the same. I made a copy of the receipt she provided and took it down to my post office today and showed it to the post master. The post master said that yes, that was a USPS receipt, but it had been altered and forged (that's the reason why the receipt looked a tad different...she altered it). The USPS is the only ones that use those receipts. She asked for a copy of the receipt which we made right there at the post office. She asked me what Christy's email address was and I gave it to her. She told me she was going to contact the US postal marshal (or whatever he is...the federal postal head honcho dude). When I got home I sent the post office my info. from the internet. Within two hours we got a phone call...it was the US postal marshal. He said that he was able to track Christy down. He called her parents and got her #. He called her and told him who she was. At first she tried telling him that what she posted up wasn't a USPS form...he told her again who he was (what his job title was) and told her that yes, it was a USPS form only altered and forged. She said she got it from her private tracking co., but she couldn't provide him with info. about the co. He said that he use to live in Idaho (where Christy lives) and he hadn't heard of it. He told her that she was to email me conformation that she was sending the collar and if I didn't have the collar by Mon. and hadn't heard from her by Sat., he was sending an official to her home. It was said that what she did by altering and forging that receipt was a federal offense. After we got the call from him I was on gamedog and Christy had PMed me (I had PMed her the night before giving her my home # and asking her to call me, regave her my email address and sent her copies of my emails to her). She told me that she found the package (the collar) in her discarded mail...I have no idea what discarded mail is though. Very odd that she said she mailed it, but it was in her discarded mail (whatever that is). She claimed that she wasn't using the bullytank email addy anymore (which is the one I was emailing her at), but the funny thing is that, that's the addy she had on file through PayPal and that's the addy she tells people on sites to contact her at. She apologized. I accepted her apology, but told her I felt she was only doing it 'cause she got caught. She offered to send me some free collars and I told her she didn't have to, but that I appreciated it. I told her that as soon as I got the collar and it was the collar that I ordered ('cause I had wanted it made up a certain way), I'd contact the US postal marshal and PayPal and get them off her back. I did post what she did with altering and forging the receipt up on gamedog 'cause I wanted her to think twice about pulling this crap again and didn't want to look like a liar to anyone who didn't believe me and thought I was just starting crap for no reason. So there you have it, that's what happened. I hate that it all came to this, but I didn't know what else to do. I can't believe she would pull a stunt like this over a $39 collar. Anyway, I can try to post up her PM to me that I mentioned if anyone wants proof of what I said she PMed me at gamedog.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

So there you have it!! Don't ever deal with this member, the truth has been told!!!

I hate people that try to take advantage of others  

Enough said


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

what a long ordeal. im sorry you had to go through this, but in a way it has helped many members, including me. i was planning on ordering stuff from her but now i have changed my mind to still water.
thanks


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Nizmo357 said:


> what a long ordeal. im sorry you had to go through this, but in a way it has helped many members, including me. i was planning on ordering stuff from her but now i have changed my mind to still water.
> thanks


Thats what its all about, don't get ripped off


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Marty said:


> Thats what its all about, don't get ripped off


thats usually the plan lol


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for letting me bring this to light. I really appreciate it and want to thank everyone who's had my back in all this.  I wish this didn't happen and I was afraid to bring all this to the forum at first 'cause I knew she was well liked and thought I'd get torn to shreds by people who were friends with her. I didn't want to bring any drama to the forums, but couldn't get a hold of her through several different ways of attempting to and felt I had no choice. At least now she probably won't do this to anyone else. Anyway, thanks again for this!


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Nizmo357 said:


> what a long ordeal. im sorry you had to go through this, but in a way it has helped many members, including me. i was planning on ordering stuff from her but now i have changed my mind to still water.
> thanks


Thank you and your welcome.


----------



## pitbullfanatic (Jun 4, 2009)

From past posts people will know that bedlambully and I do not follow the same opinions.

However I am a huge proponent of self help. If payment is made this is an easy thing to prove. If it was done online simply provide your paypal, bank statement or other form of official receipt. Check provide a cancelled check.

Things do get lost in the mail. Their prices go up service and quality go down.

If it was lost an insurance was applied then a refund will be given and no one is the worse for wear other than a little extra time.

A a provider of goods when you mail something it is under the assumption that it will get there. There is also a basic assumption on a suppliers part that if you do not get something you will let them know and work with them to figure out an honest and honorable solution. It is not the responsibility of a provider to contact you to see that your material arrives. This would add an overhead that is unnecessary and expensive to business and would only cause the overall cost of products and services to rise to compensate for such expenses. 

When all else fails in conversation write a letter. Send it certified.

I am sure bedlambully has not set out with intent to defraud you. I doubt she has built a reputation based on fraud. Things happen and all sides should work together.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm glad everything is getting taken care of Bleu....

Sorry that this happened to you....


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

pitbullfanatic said:


> From past posts people will know that bedlambully and I do not follow the same opinions.
> 
> However I am a huge proponent of self help. If payment is made this is an easy thing to prove. If it was done online simply provide your paypal, bank statement or other form of official receipt. Check provide a cancelled check.
> 
> ...


Have you read the thread?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Well glad thats over. TRUTH BE KNOWN>


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm at work, but just wanted to give you a quick update. The collar was delivered this morn. My husband stopped by (I was at work) with it. It's not what I ordered (different color, not padded and stuff), but it's a very pretty collar so I was cool with it (I wasn't gonna get picky that it wasn't what I ordered...I just wanted this to be over). My husband took the collar, the box it came in and a letter that was in it down to the post office to show them we got everything. This letter that was in with it was supposedly from Christy's post office. The letter stated that there was a mix up with Christy's post office and Christy I guess had sent that to prove it, but it didn't look like an official letter. The post master had my husband go into her office. Turns out that, that letter she sent is *not* a letter from the post office...it's yet another bogus attempt at Christy trying to make things look like they weren't her fault and is yet another altered form of documentation. The sad part is that the letter was supposedly signed by the Post Master General in Washington DC (General John E Potter)...don't know how that's possible, lol, but that's where she made her worst mistake...I guess that's a big no no. From what my husband was told that's even worse than altering the PS 3811 Forms. The post master said it's considered impersonating a federal agent and forgery of his name ('cause the Post Master General didn't sign that). I guess she doesn't realize how serious what she's doing is, that's federal territory she's messing around in and it's really not smart to be doing stuff like that. Anyway, I'm happy I got a collar from her so I can put this all behind me now. What the post office is going to do as far as all that stuff she pulled, I don't know. I'll be contacting PayPal though and letting them know I got a collar from her so they can unfreeze her account.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm glad everything worked out Bleu. If it were me I would not settle. If I paid for something I damn well better get what I paid for.......


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

oh man things are heated on mypitbullpro about this issue...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

All this could have been avoided if she said sorry I messed up, here is your collar. There is more honor in saying you messed up than creating more lies and digging a bigger hole for yourself.

I also heard what happened to her yard but not from any forum but others in her area, the sad thing it is worse than what has been really said on this forum. I will not say everything I know because I do not want to make things worse. All I can say is I am happy she did not end up with one of my dogs. She had wanted working dogs and had looked at my kennel with a recommendation from a friend. Needless to say after what happened last year I could kick my friend in the pants for recommending her to get a pup. It goes to show you cannot always trust a screen name.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> oh man things are heated on mypitbullpro about this issue...


Your right it got crazy over there, I do not think she is a scammer, I think she just tried to cover up the fact she screwed up. That is not cool because then she was caught in lie after lie. I think she does contribute to the forum in a positive way, I just would never do business with her based off the horror stories I hear about her dog husbandry.

I do feel this going on every forum is silly! :hammer:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Your right it got crazy over there, I do not think she is a scammer, I think she just tried to cover up the fact she screwed up. That is not cool because then she was caught in lie after lie. I think she does contribute to the forum in a positive way, I just would never do business with her based off the horror stories I hear about her dog husbandry.
> 
> I do feel this going on every forum is silly! :hammer:


i thought it was pretty necassary. she wouldnt respond to anything else, so why let everyone else know whats going on and how far she had to take the situation for it to get settled


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

redog said:


> all I ask is that we stay on the original topic.


i agree. i'm getting confused half way thru the post ...it took a left turn on me! LOL!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

cmon guys! I want to shut this shit off and trash it. so if you want a screenshot to send to a freind I suggest you send it off now cause this is gonna go to the abyss with the rest of the garbage


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> I do feel this going on every forum is silly! :hammer:


I just want to explain, I only took this to this forum ('cause this is the forum Christy and I were dealing together on about me ordering the collar). I started a thread on this forum 'cause I couldn't get a hold of her. I did not take it to any other forum...it was being talked about on another forum and I was asked to join that forum to defend myself so I did. This has taken on a life of it's own. I just found out...like a few minutes ago, that all of this is now over at mypitbullpro...I've been at work, I didn't know it until now. As far as I know this has only been brought up here, gamedog and mypitbullpro...I only started a thread about it here and then it spun from here. I didn't want this to become the topic of the week...all I wanted was to get in touch with Christy to find out what the deal was with the collar. I didn't want people getting pissed off at me about this, but it seems that people are pissed it was brought to other forums. I've been asked to join mypitbullpro, but I won't now 'cause I don't want to have to hear about it. People on another site (a site I don't even belong to) say that I wasn't being scammed...so someone you paid lies and says your payment wasn't sent when you have proof from PayPal it was...you even have a PM from her saying she got the money, she then doctors a PS Form 3811 to make it look like there was a package sent when it wasn't, and then even when the collar was finally sent, she doctors a letter, making it look like it was from the Post Master General when it wasn't, isn't scamming? Okay, maybe it's not scamming, maybe that's the wrong terminology, but it sure is doing her best to make me look like a liar and she's not when I'm not a liar and she is. I took a copy of the doctored receipt she posted up at gamedog to my post office to verify what she was saying. The receipt was altered and forged...that's not my fault. She sent me the collar and I was suppose to let the post office know when I got it so my husband took it to the post office to prove we had gotten it. She is the one who decided to fake a letter from the Post Master General and include it in with the collar...that's not my fault either...the post master at my post office wanted to see what was delivered and was handed the doctored letter. My husband didn't know the letter was doctored, he thought it looked bogus, but didn't know for sure so he wasn't concerned with it too much. This is why she's in trouble...I had nothing to do with it, all I was trying to do was verify her receipt. She's the one who decided to fake crap from the USPS and got her own self in trouble for it.

I can understand why people took this to other forums...they didn't want Christy to try and pull this crap again. Seriously, if word hadn't gotten out, she could've pulled this crap on someone else. I didn't want things to go this way...I'm just sick this is all over a $39 collar. All she would've had to have done was said she messed up and I would've been cool with that, but no, she goes and tries to make me look like a liar for no damn good reason. She fakes receipts and stuff, denies I paid her when I did, and then alters a letter...all to make herself look like she did nothing wrong.

All I wanted was for her to contact me, that was it...I'm not the one who turned this into something else. She did by doctoring stuff and lying. She could've just admitted messing up, we all mess up...it would've been that simple instead of the nonsense she pulled.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

redog said:


> cmon guys! I want to shut this shit off and trash it. so if you want a screenshot to send to a freind I suggest you send it off now cause this is gonna go to the abyss with the rest of the garbage


YAY finally trash it! I think Bleu Clair accomplished what she needed to, sorry for carrying on about it......


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah it done what it was meant for to open member's eyes so now you Know: )


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks bro!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Ok, 1 more post. InF has something to say


----------

